# Other Pets > Dogs >  South African Boerboel

## Tim Mead

And her sidekicks...140 lbs of dog and 30+ lbs of granddaughter..


Smokey the kitty

----------


## tweets_4611

How cute!! A friend of mine has two boerboel mixes, so they are about maxed out at 115lbs each, but still definately big dogs. Your big girl is beautiful!

----------


## twan

That is a big girl you got there.  :Smile:

----------


## Jamielvsaustin

Holy cow! Is she pregnant?

----------


## joepythons

That first pic is priceless  :Good Job:

----------

